# Who's your daddy??



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Me: "Who owns prepperforums.net?"
Denton: "Verticalscope I think." ..."I don't know their political positions."

*************

Here's VerticalScope:









*****

Here's VerticalScope's parent company, Torstar









LOL guess we didn't need a paternity test for that, _eh?

_So...each time I come here, I'm making progressive canadian owners money. 
Good to know. :vs_wave:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Come here don’t come here. One of those freedom things. 
Do they run this joint? Nope. Hell, getting admin assistance is like pulling teeth. We seem to be on our own. We, the community. 

Does the ownership at the moment change us? Many of us have been internet friends before you got here. Is there a reason why you want to cause a problem?
Don’t like the ownership, buy the forum. 

By the way; the owners might be “progressive” but we are allowed to be us. Seems things are good.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Verticalscope owns over 1,000 forums.

Including quite a few of my favorites, such as the M14 Forum.

They probably own your favorites, too. Unless this is the only board you belong to.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

They seem to be pretty good on free speech issues since this is one of the few places I havent been kicked off of yet..or at leasst not lately. Fake book started ciensoring me yesterday based on cop site I go to to where I was trying to figure out if the the angry democrat in Hotlanta really needed shooting. I got cussed out and treateed ostracized then they delayed evrygthing I posted. It seems back to normal now. Musta been a sight for FBI infiltrators or something.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Denton said:


> Come here don't come here. One of those freedom things.
> Do they run this joint? Nope. Hell, getting admin assistance is like pulling teeth. We seem to be on our own. We, the community.
> 
> Does the ownership at the moment change us? Many of us have been internet friends before you got here. Is there a reason why you want to cause a problem?
> ...


Wow. So in your eyes, my showing who the owners are is me wanting to cause a problem?
For me, freedom of choice is best served with knowing what I'm choosing between.
Sorry if my 'pulling back the curtain' disturbed you... 
and I'm glad to hear the progressive owners allow you to be you.
All good. Right? :vs_wave:​


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Get a good ad-blocker and don't give 'em a loonie.
:tango_face_wink:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> Wow. So in your eyes, my showing who the owners are is me wanting to cause a problem?
> For me, freedom of choice is best served with knowing what I'm choosing between.
> Sorry if my 'pulling back the curtain' disturbed you...
> and I'm glad to hear the progressive owners allow you to be you.
> All good. Right? :vs_wave:​


Do you actually think you can disturb me? Sorry. You can't. You're trying to be a badass rebel. Wow. How bad. You're trying to shit on the site where you speak your mind. That in itself seems hypocritical. Whatever. Speak away. This community doesn't mind. Stay and speak. Go and not.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Verticalscope owns over 1,000 forums.
> 
> Including quite a few of my favorites, such as the M14 Forum.
> 
> They probably own your favorites, too. Unless this is the only board you belong to.


This one and only one other, and it's owned by a rebel down south. 

I was just putting information out there, making a new thread, supporting the board with new activity, nothing more.
Never imagined it would cause such a stink, thought I was being humorous with the title...
That'll teach me. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> This one and only one other, and it's owned by a rebel down south.
> 
> I was just putting information out there, making a new thread, supporting the board with new activity, nothing more.
> Never imagined it would cause such a stink, thought I was being humorous with the title...
> That'll teach me. :vs_laugh:


I'm sure the Northern Commies are making a mint off this site. 
Heck, I suspect they are making millions off of each letter this Southerner types!


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Denton said:


> Do you actually think you can disturb me? Sorry. You can't. You're trying to be a badass rebel. Wow. How bad. You're trying to shit on the site where you speak your mind. That in itself seems hypocritical. Whatever. Speak away. This community doesn't mind. Stay and speak. Go and not.


Well, if you weren't disturbed by my thread I doubt you'd have accused me of trying to start trouble.
You saw trouble where none was there or intended.
Now you say I'm shitting on the site?
I can fix that.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Kauboy said:


> Get a good ad-blocker and don't give 'em a loonie.
> :tango_face_wink:


That's my MO. I don't see ads.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> Well, if you weren't disturbed by my thread I doubt you'd have accused me of trying to start trouble.
> You saw trouble where none was there or intended.
> Now you say I'm shitting on the site?
> I can fix that.


Gee, am I to be blamed for your tone of post?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Seems you are trying to back out.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

As Butthead would say "Settle down, Beavis".

Come on, guys. Lighten up, this is not worth it!!


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

I use an ad blocker myself.

I remember when the board changed hands. It went from a single owner to who we have now. Seems like it caused quite an uproar at the time. Yet, nothing here has changed except members on occasion. 

We've had hard core liberals come and go. Kinda fun when they were here. Well, at least until many got themselves banned but there was a little extra fun until that time. A few just outright quit, not that I could understand why. :vs_lol:

We have also had our share of keyboard commando's. They informed us they were the baddest out there next to Chuck Norris. Funny, they didn't last long either. Go figure. We are who we are and that hasn't changed much since I've been here. 

@MountianGirl make of it what you will but they did send us Cricket, and she's a Texan. Good people in my book.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

inceptor said:


> We have also had our share of keyboard commando's. They informed us they were the baddest out there next to Chuck Norris. Funny, they didn't last long either. Go figure. We are who we are and that hasn't changed much since I've been here.
> 
> @MountianGirl make of it what you will but they did send us Cricket, and she's a Texan. Good people in my book.


Yup! Old Army saying: "Those who talk the loudest have done the least." :vs_laugh:

And you are absolutely correct about Cricket. :vs_love:
Top notch, and someone Denton and I can call on when we need help. And we often do.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> As Butthead would say "Settle down, Beavis".
> 
> Come on, guys. Lighten up, this is not worth it!!


But, what was the worth of this thread? To bite the hand that supports our forum? To what end?


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Progressives, liberals, socialists and communists most likely have many sites like this now, though they are strong on censorship they promote sites like this one to gather data, accurate data doesn’t exist on a censored platform, I suspect that if and when the liberals once again acquire full control of our Republic the shit may hit the fan for all that participate freely, JMO


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Who's my Daddy?









This Man right here, ^^^^ that's who!


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Just a note.. the word “progressive” doesn’t always mean politically progressive. Sometimes it actually means things like innovative and moving forward with new technology.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> As Butthead would say "Settle down, Beavis".
> 
> Come on, guys. Lighten up, this is not worth it!!


Best thing about this thread is @rice paddy daddy quoting Beavis and Butthead! :vs_lol:

Yesiree, the world done gone crazy.....


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

As long as we are left alone by corporate, I suppose there are more pressing matters at hand. Now, just where in the same hell are the damn keys to the executive liquor cabinet damn it??? :vs_mad:


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Denton said:


> But, what was the worth of this thread? To bite the hand that supports our forum? To what end?


How in the hell would a thread about who the owners are be 'biting their hand' ?
Are they up to something nefarious you feel you need to defend or keep hidden ? 
I never thought so, lol, but your reaction gives pause.

Y'all have joked many times about having 'canadian owners' so it was no secret; I've known for at least a couple years...did that stop me from participating and contributing? Nope. Nor will your hurtful post #7, or your swings & misses in #12 & 13, but those would cause me to move along a lot quicker than 'who's your daddy'. (Happy Father's Day, btw)

The discussions here lately have been about globalization, privacy, data gathering for marketing/monitoring, and that it would be nearly impossible to avoid, and I already said in post #8 why I started the thread. It's always good to know where we are and who we're dealing with. One example of 'not knowing' is that some, if not most, blacks think BLM is supporting their causes - when there's a much deeper agenda at play. To be clear, I'm not comparing the owners of PF with BLM. It was just an example of why folks need to be aware what the set-up actually is.. and that can usually be discovered by following the money.

I'm gonna keep shining light into dark corners, but if that's a problem or any time you want me to move along, just let me know. 
I'm over this, no harm no foul. :vs_peace:

@inceptor - yep, Cricket is good folk.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Though no one asked for my opinion, here it is anyway.

First, I think the world of Cricket. I'm a member of another forum she manages and she has always been on top of things, whether it's a technical issue or member issue.

Second, when you hear rumors of places being sold/taken over by another company...in another country, I think the radar automatically goes up with some of us who are political junkies.

When the other site was sold, I wanted to know who bought it. I researched it and found they were "progressive". I'll be completely honest. Anytime I hear the word "progressive"...I take note.

Now, put this all together with the climate we find ourselves in today..."us against them".

I personally don't find it strange or offensive or "biting the hand that feeds you", to be inquisitive about how this wealth of information many of us willingly give up daily on these sites is possibly used.

Here is a fact. If you signed up to a forum, they have your email address. If they have your email address they have your ISP. I'm sure the technology is there to find out exactly what your street address is...IF *SOMEONE WAS SO INCLINED*.

I'm not at all suggesting that is being done...let's be clear about that. Let's also be clear that the technology exists to let someone know exactly who Robie is...where he lives, what he buys at the supermarket or at Cabellas...who he is talking to and actually what he is saying.

Is all that information for sale? I think anyone who believes it's not is being very naive. Are the owners of this and many more sites selling it or getting hacked? Who knows.

The bottom line FOR ME is....I personally don't think in this day and age of technology and political mistrust, there is anything wrong with bringing the subject to the surface.

After all....these beautiful buildings weren't built *just *to monitor emails from suspected terrorists.

Carry on.....


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Robie said:


> .......... Are the owners of this and many more sites .... getting hacked? Who knows...........


Yes. They are.

I have received emails using the address at forums I'm registered at, along with my password for that site. It's an attempted extortion email demanding money in exchange for not releasing the (alleged) video the sender has. The story is the scammer hacked my webcam and recorded me watching porn. If I don't send in $xx to bitcoin, the video will be emailed to everyone in my address book.

Three big red flags are 1.) if the scammer really has a video, it would be über-simple to send a screen shot in the extortion email. 2.) the password was for my logging into the forum, not my email password (this is why you NEVER use the same password everywhere!) and 3.)........... you guessed it _wrong_................. I don't have a webcam.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

rstanek said:


> Progressives, liberals, socialists and communists most likely have many sites like this now, though they are strong on censorship they promote sites like this one to gather data, accurate data doesn't exist on a censored platform, I suspect that if and when the liberals once again acquire full control of our Republic the shit may hit the fan for all that participate freely, JMO


Hey- welcome back!

I agree with your thinking on this. Good idea to stay mindful of what's revealed cause there's no way to lose everything like all the guns in that unfortunate boating accident. LOL They'll find us, but no reason to make it easier for them.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Yes. They are.
> 
> I have received emails using the address at forums I'm registered at, along with my password for that site. It's an attempted extortion email demanding money in exchange for not releasing the (alleged) video the sender has. The story is the scammer hacked my webcam and recorded me watching porn. If I don't send in $xx to bitcoin, the video will be emailed to everyone in my address book.
> 
> Three big red flags are 1.) if the scammer really has a video, it would be über-simple to send a screen shot in the extortion email. 2.) the password was for my logging into the forum, not my email password (this is why you NEVER use the same password everywhere!) and 3.)........... you guessed it _wrong_................. I don't have a webcam.


I got the same one a few weeks ago.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Robie said:


> I got the same one a few weeks ago.


So now we know the site.............

I contacted the mods there when it happened.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Back Pack Hack said:


> So now we know the site.............
> 
> I contacted the mods there when it happened.


Was it this site or one run by VerticalScope?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

MountainGirl said:


> Was it this site or one run by VerticalScope?


It was another VS site. I immediately changed my password there when I got the email.

Makes me wonder about the security of ALL their sites now.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

It's always nice to know just who you're dealing with, atleast as far as anyone can find out. So it's a progressive Canadian company(ies). Very possible that it COULD have been Chinese, or maybe China owns the Canadians. Then again, maybe not.....would never want to just assume anything


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I think if it was magically possible to take a blanket off and expose what China owns just in the United States and Canada alone...most of us would throw up.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

JustAnotherNut said:


> It's always nice to know just who you're dealing with, atleast as far as anyone can find out. So it's a progressive Canadian company(ies). Very possible that it COULD have been Chinese, or maybe China owns the Canadians. Then again, maybe not.....would never want to just assume anything


Sometimes there's so many layers of 'ownership' it's impossible to tell who the real puppetmasters are. My brother is the head accountant for a large company's US operations(I won't mention the name, suffice to say if you saw either the name or logo you'd know exactly who it is and what they do),. It's got at least three owner levels. You'd swear this is a 100% American-owned company, but the first owner up the ladder is Swiss, the next one is German, and now one knows where the third one is.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Back Pack Hack said:


> It was another VS site. I immediately changed my password there when I got the email.
> 
> *Makes me wonder about the security of ALL their sites now.*


And that's only why I asked. Thanks!


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

JustAnotherNut said:


> It's always nice to know just who you're dealing with, atleast as far as anyone can find out. So it's a progressive Canadian company(ies). Very possible that it COULD have been Chinese, or maybe China owns the Canadians. Then again, maybe not.....would never want to just assume anything





Back Pack Hack said:


> Sometimes there's so many layers of 'ownership' it's impossible to tell who the real puppetmasters are. My brother is the head accountant for a large company's US operations(I won't mention the name, suffice to say if you saw either the name or logo you'd know exactly who it is and what they do),. It's got at least three owner levels. You'd swear this is a 100% American-owned company, but the first owner up the ladder is Swiss, the next one is German, and now one knows where the third one is.


And now PF's granddaddy Torstar - is being bought by Nordstar!
Incestuous I say!! LOL

https://www.torstar.com/component/c...tal-to-acquire-torstar-corporation?Itemid=101


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Back Pack Hack said:


> So now we know the site.............
> 
> I contacted the mods there when it happened.


Did you get a reply?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Robie said:


> Did you get a reply?


From one of the mods, yes.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Back Pack Hack said:


> From one of the mods, yes.


I bet that was helpful.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

My IP address comes up as a town over 50 miles away, because that is the server my router is connected to.

I run premium anti malware, Malwarebytes, and a premium anti virus, Avast.
I pay about $100 per year combined, but ever since I went to this I have not received any ransomware, like I have several times years ago.

The Avast comes with extra goodies, including VPN. Virtual Private Network. I can pick a random "IP address" from anywhere in the world.
Russia, for example. Plus it hides my keystrokes.
I don't use it here at home, but when I'm travelling and using a public WiFi it gives me security.
Norton has a VPN that is very affordable if you do not want a full premium service such as Avast.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Robie said:


> I bet that was helpful.


It's been forwarded to the mod and admin section. That's as far as I would expect. I'm not going to run around there playing Chicken Little.

But I did, as soon as I got the email, change my password there. If it happens again (the extortion email) with the new password, then I'll know 110% for sure what's happening.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

MountainGirl said:


> And now PF's granddaddy Torstar - is being bought by Nordstar!
> Incestuous I say!! LOL
> 
> https://www.torstar.com/component/c...tal-to-acquire-torstar-corporation?Itemid=101


hmmmmm, when doing a separate search on Nordstar most hits were to a couple of Canadian guys that own it and is the one that is included in the stories of the sale...&#8230;...but there was one hit that said from Singapore that it's operating status is 'struck off' but has current activity in it's holding companies which are in several countries.

https://www.sgpbusiness.com/company/Nordstar-Capital-Pte-Ltd

and before anyone gets their boxers in a bunch....I'm not saying this particular company has anything to do with it. I just find it interesting to check on ALL sources......kinda like '4 out of 5 Dr's recommend....' I'm the one that likes to know what that fifth Dr had to say and why

Then again...wth does big financial companies want with message boards/forums anyway....other than the Torstar/Nordstar or whoever owns Canadian media....kinda like Hearst.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

If the truth were known, I think much of this country would be shocked by who actually owns which companies. Slowly, very slowly, it is coming out that the Chinese own way more of companies here than most would have thought. 

Add to that the globalists have a finger in many pies.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

inceptor said:


> If the truth were known, I think much of this country would be shocked by who actually owns which companies. Slowly, very slowly, it is coming out that the Chinese own way more of companies here than most would have thought.
> 
> Add to that the globalists have a finger in many pies.


They (China) also owns a lot of real estate and not just corporate either. You'd be surprised who may own an abandoned farm out in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

On line forums are very attractive to advertisers.
Just like You Tube.

That is why big companies buy them - to make money.
They probably don't care about the content, as long as it is legal.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

My Daddy.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Happy Fathers Day to all you wonderful dads out there. The world needs you!!! God bless, hope you've had a great day.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> As Butthead would say "Settle down, Beavis".
> 
> Come on, guys. Lighten up, this is not worth it!!


 agreed.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

rice paddy daddy said:


> On line forums are very attractive to advertisers.
> Just like You Tube.
> 
> That is why big companies buy them - to make money.
> They probably don't care about the content, as long as it is legal.


That's true, but doesn't help them much when you have ad blocker, which can be something of a PITA trying to access media sites that require you to disable the blocker or subscribe to see the content. I just move on


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

My pop. And me. Winter of 1960/1961.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

MountainGirl said:


> Me: "Who owns prepperforums.net?"
> Denton: "Verticalscope I think." ..."I don't know their political positions."
> 
> *************
> ...


The Canucks! I have long been suspicious of those polite bastards!


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Annie said:


> My Daddy.
> 
> View attachment 106903


A fruitful man, to be sure!!! :tango_face_smile:


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

JustAnotherNut said:


> That's true, but doesn't help them much when you have ad blocker, which can be something of a PITA trying to access media sites that require you to disable the blocker or subscribe to see the content. I just move on


I actually have four browsers loaded onto this lap top.
Two have ad blockers built right in, two don't.
So, if I want to read something on the Western Journal news site, I have to switch over.

Western Journal is great for truth in news, by the way. www.westernjournal.com


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I actually have four browsers loaded onto this lap top.
> Two have ad blockers built right in, two don't.
> So, if I want to read something on the Western Journal news site, I have to switch over.
> 
> Western Journal is great for truth in news, by the way. www.westernjournal.com


Thank you, I'll check it out.


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

Interesting how the Liberal, Progressive ideology goes out the window when there is $$$$ to be made


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

Back Pack Hack said:


> I have received emails using the address at forums I'm registered at, along with my password for that site. It's an attempted extortion email demanding money in exchange for not releasing the (alleged) video the sender has. The story is the scammer hacked my webcam and recorded me watching porn. If I don't send in $xx to bitcoin, the video will be emailed to everyone in my address book.
> 
> Three big red flags are 1.) if the scammer really has a video, it would be über-simple to send a screen shot in the extortion email. 2.) the password was for my logging into the forum, not my email password (this is why you NEVER use the same password everywhere!) and 3.)........... you guessed it _wrong_................. I don't have a webcam.


This is the premise of an episode of the excellent Netflix series Black Mirror. The episode is called "Shut Up and Dance." I highly recommend not only this episode but the entire series. The underlying tone is mostly about the dangers of technology.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

NewRiverGeorge said:


> This is the premise of an episode of the excellent Netflix series Black Mirror. The episode is called "Shut Up and Dance." I highly recommend not only this episode but the entire series. The underlying tone is mostly about the dangers of technology.


Homie don't do NetFlix.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

stevekozak said:


> A fruitful man, to be sure!!! :tango_face_smile:


Actually some of those kids are cousins. Mom and dad only had five.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Y'all, nothing has changed. Why are we going through all of this all over again?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Cricket said:


> Y'all, nothing has changed. Why are we going through all of this all over again?


Because Mama ain't been here to keep us in line.

I'll take the first spanking. You know what to wear. :devil:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Cricket said:


> Y'all, nothing has changed. Why are we going through all of this all over again?


Run Cricket... it's a trap!


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Denton said:


> Because Mama ain't been here to keep us in line.
> 
> I'll take the first spanking. You know what to wear. :devil:


Oh jesus...not that ragged flannel nightgown and ratty slippers again.....


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Robie said:


> Oh jesus...not that ragged flannel nightgown and ratty slippers again.....


No. I'm sure there's going to be leather and fishnet involved.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Did MountainGirl take her toys and go home?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

paulag1955 said:


> Did MountainGirl take her toys and go home?


She didn't go away mad. She's dealing with health issues, if I'm not mistaken. She also trying to focus on the homestead.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Denton said:


> Because Mama ain't been here to keep us in line.
> 
> I'll take the first spanking. You know what to wear. :devil:


Will mish be there too? Wearing her red velvet boots?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

When they make a switch to the new software slowly after words anyone that does not go along with it starts to see posts deleted. Threads questioning the changes are closed. There are reasons they are forcing these changes and it is not good.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Chiefster23 said:


> Will mish be there too? Wearing her red velvet boots?


Would any S&M party be complete without @Mish ? :devil:


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Back Pack Hack said:


> No. I'm sure there's going to be leather and fishnet involved.


on Denton???

*snort*


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

JustAnotherNut said:


> on Denton???
> 
> *snort*


It's not about Denton.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Back Pack Hack said:


> It's not about Denton.


I guess I read that it was between him & Cricket(?).......apparently not, so my bad


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

I'm sorry to hear that. Looking forward to her future posts.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

paulag1955 said:


> I'm sorry to hear that. Looking forward to her future posts.


Kind words, thanks!
Yeah, brain kinda went sideways (old ski injuries etc) & part of healing process and new health regimen! is electricity avoidance... so offline mostly. Trying this in spurts. Glad the heat is gone, I don't do 90s well. You in Coulee? How are you doing?


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

MountainGirl said:


> Kind words, thanks!
> Yeah, brain kinda went sideways (old ski injuries etc) & part of healing process and new health regimen! is electricity avoidance... so offline mostly. Trying this in spurts. Glad the heat is gone, I don't do 90s well. You in Coulee? How are you doing?


Hey welcome back. I hope all is well and you're on the mend.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

MountainGirl said:


> Kind words, thanks!
> Yeah, brain kinda went sideways (old ski injuries etc) & part of healing process and new health regimen! is electricity avoidance... so offline mostly. Trying this in spurts. Glad the heat is gone, I don't do 90s well. You in Coulee? How are you doing?


Howdy MG! We missed you. I heard the shock therapy went really well. :vs_smirk:

Glad your back.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

MountainGirl said:


> Me: "Who owns prepperforums.net?"
> Denton: "Verticalscope I think." ..."I don't know their political positions."
> 
> *************
> ...


Freaking Tonto Girls owns the forum???....DAMN!!!!

I'm less concerned with who my daddy is and more concerned with who wants to, will, or can screw me. Daddy is just one of the suspects in that.....Until then I treat the forum with a grain of salt....My comments in total equate to an insane person...specific ones allude to a saint, others a genius, a few towards psychopath, and more than a couple to out right lunacy......

Keep em laughing....keep them guessing....keep them worried..... my motto.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

MountainGirl said:


> Kind words, thanks!
> Yeah, brain kinda went sideways (old ski injuries etc) & part of healing process and new health regimen! is electricity avoidance... so offline mostly. Trying this in spurts. Glad the heat is gone, I don't do 90s well. You in Coulee? How are you doing?


Thank you for checking in with us. Yes, I'm in Coulee and we've had quite a few days in the hundreds (many in the 90s) and I don't do hot weather well either. My husband frequently tells me to go inside because "you look like a cherry tomato." We've had a couple of wildfires that were a little too close for comfort but were quickly contained; one burned a farm house and got into the wheat fields off of SR 174. I'm working in the garden. I got such a late start that we're not really getting a lot of produce, but it's enough to keep me going. This is also my first year going organic and I've read that it can be rough for the first few years after the switch.

I will be praying for your health and please continue to keep us posted.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Prepared One said:


> Howdy MG! We missed you. I heard the shock therapy went really well. :vs_smirk:
> 
> Glad your back.


Yeah it went pretty well. Tom wanted to use the arc welder but I stuck to my guns and opted for the solar ROFL :vs_smirk:


----------

